# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  A GIMP script and plug-in overview

## Sagenlicht

I thought that it would be a nice idea to have an overview over all scripts and plug-ins we posted here on CG. 

Makes it easier to find them  :Smile: 

I'll try to keep this threat up to date, just drop me a pm or post here if one script/plug-in is missing in my list  :Smile: 

*isomage's scripts for GIMP*
* Random cave generator
Generates random caves in GIMP, Designed to use in conjuction with RobA's Subterrainian Map Prettier Script (Link below)

* Selection area finder
Find the perimeter of the current selection in pixels and the area as a percentage of the total image area

*RobA's scripts for GIMP*
* Rotation Brush
Creates a rotating brush.

* Gradient from Image
Creates a gradient from an image

* Mosaik Tile Helper
Play around with mosaiks

* Random Density Map
Randomly fills an area with a brush.

* Subterrainian Map Prettier Script
Create nice battlemaps and dungeons

* Tapered Stroke Path
Creates tapered rivers

* Random rotate floating layer
Randomly rotates a layer

* Batch convert to Pattern
Convert a directory of images into patterns for GIMP

* Better Seamless Tiles
Makes a tile seamless

* Tile Shuffle
Randomly shuffles tiles. Tile size can be set.

* Scale Pattern
Resizes current pattern and copies it to the clipboard.

*sambrookjm Scripts*
* Compass rose script

*Sagenlicht GIMP Plug-ins*
* GURM
GIMP Unified Resource Manager

* Render a planet or moon
Renders a planet or moon

* Create starfield
Creates a starfield

* Creating torn old paper
Creates torn old paper. Based on a tutorial by RobA

*Recommended scripts/plug-ins from other sites*
* Layerfx
The Layerfx script is a great script that is adding following layer effects:    
Drop Shadow, Inner Shadow, Outer Glow, Inner Glow, Bevel and Emboss, Satin, 
Color Overlay, Gradient Overlay, Pattern Overlay and Stroke.


How do you install those scripts? 
If you have a .scm file (called script-fu) just copy it to your scripts folder, usually found at "Documents ans Settings\<Your Username>\>Your GIMP Version>\scripts".

For .py files (python plug-ins called python-fu) please take a look here.

----------


## themantheycallcris

Thanks for collecting all these!  Do you know if these links go to the most current version of each of these scripts?  It would be cool if there was a repository that people could drop there latest copies to, and then simply link to those copies in their posts.  That way they just update one spot, and the version is always the latest one whenever it's linked in a post somewhere.

These scripts are so cool, and a lot of fun to mess with!  I've saved a ton of time, and learned a few things just by using them!!

----------


## johnvanvliet

these may or may not work 
after 8 years there have been MAJOR changes to the gimp api 
also some of the above are built in to gimp and have been for awhile

----------

